# mov-dateien / brennen



## rodiki (19. Januar 2002)

Liebe Freundinnen,
liebe Freunde,
---------------
(? bin ich in dem Forum richtig ?)
Meine Tochter studiert Grafik/Design und erstellt kleine Präsentationen, die sie mit Quicktime (mov) erstellen muss, weil es in der Uni nur "Mac" gibt (zu Hause hat sie winXP und Nero 5.5.6.4). Will sie nun den "mov"-Film mit zur Uni nehmen, geht das nur übers Brennen (150 MB-Datei). Das Brennen klappt auch einwandrei, nur spielt sie dann den kleinen Film von CD ab, hat sie einen ruckelnden Bild- und Ton-Ablauf. So als wenn die Bilder und Töne immer wieder hängenbleiben. Nimmt sie die "mov"-Datei und packt sie (z.B. mit "rar") und entpackt sie dann wieder auf einem anderen PC, läuft der Film einwandfrei ab ! Wo liegt hier das Problem, man müsste doch auch "mov" brennen können und hinterher fehlerfrei abspielen können ? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !
Grüsse Rolf (rodiki@gmx.net)


----------



## Controll (4. Juni 2003)

*[...]*

Der Unterschied ist der, das ein Mac von Festplatte genau wie ein PC schneller lesen kann als von einer CD.

Daher kann er mehr daten gleichzeitig verarbeiten.

Sie braucht den Film nicht zu packen.
Es reicht, wenn sie ihn so auf festplatte zieht ...

Oder eben ein schnelleres CD laufwerk in den MAC einbauen lässt ...

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## goela (4. Juni 2003)

Ich kann meinem Vorschreiber nur recht geben. MOV auf CD brennen, in der UNI von der CD auf MAC kopieren und abspielen.

Dies wird ganz sicher das Problem lösen!


----------



## brecht (4. Juni 2003)

um die vollendende sicherheit herzustellen - auch ich sehe das als einzig sinnvolle lösung an - 


ergänzend kann ich aber sagen, das man noch ein wenig mit den einzelnen codecs spielen kann. Bei .mov ist es schließlich wie bei .avi es steht im endeffekt nur für .a(udio)v(ideo)i(information) - in diesem format kann man aber zahlreiche codecs wählen - der bekannteste Quicktimecodec ist wohl der Soerenson (ich stelle nur immer wieder fest, das der enorm große dateien produziert) der indeo codec ist glaub ich auch für mac vorhanden. Ob der Mactaugliche DivX sich auch unter dem kürzel .mov versteckt kann ich nicht sagen - ich nehme es aber an - in diesem fall, würde ich selbigen empfehelen, was natürlich bedingt, das die Pc´s in der uni auch DivX codec installaiert haben müssen. 

soweit so gut - aber das einfachste ist das kopieren auf die festplatte des mac


----------



## rodiki (5. Juni 2003)

Liebe Freunde, der Tip war goldrichtig, meine Tochter kopiert jetzt,
wir Ihr sagt die Datei auf den Mac (spielt nicht mehr von CD ab) und schon klappt alles !

Allen hier, vielen herzlichen Dank und Grüße
Rodiki !


----------

